
Security Software Certification - dmit
http://blog.cmpxchg8b.com/2016/03/security-software-certification.html
======
zurn
There is something about the hopeless nature of "security software" that makes
it inherently prone to this kind of antics.

In any reasonable world people would balk at the idea of "antivirus software"
being needed, and just stop using platforms that are so insecure as to need
it.

